# Discovery Science Center 2008



## dChan (Mar 31, 2008)

Is anyone from the forum heading over to Santa Ana for this competition on April 19? I am definitely going to compete there. I've been hoping to meet and gain some cuber friends this time around so it would be cool if we could meet and maybe have some cube races. Also, I think that the Disneyland cube demonstration is on the 24th of April so if you are going there that would be cool too.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 1, 2008)

I might be if my parents could drive me xP
hopefully we can meet because we have similar times!
anyway if you want to find me, im Jun Hyuk Kim


----------



## dChan (Apr 1, 2008)

Cool. Will this be your first competition because I can't find your WCA profile. What are your times? 

If you want to seriously meet up we'll have to figure out a way of identifying each other because I don't usually pay too much attention to when they call people up until I actually hear my name, lol.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah it will be my first competition xP
hmm ill have a black nike bag and im 11 so just look for a short asian dude with a nike backpack xP


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2008)

lol, alright. I'll be wearing white cargo pants and a black T-shirt with a lion on it most likely. Also, my cube will probably look odd because I just put on new stickers with different hues on the colors so instead of a regular green it has a dark green, a super bright yellow, dark red, lighter blue, etc. 

Do you plan on going to the Disneyland event as well?


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 5, 2008)

Disneyland Event? What would that be?

P.S. Sorry for the late reply


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be there! I hope it's not just the 3 of us! lol


----------



## happa95 (Apr 5, 2008)

ill b there!


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 6, 2008)

cool i hope to meet you guys!


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

I would like to go to it so bad, but alas, money is still not my strong subject. 

*3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec
3x3x3 OH: 1:17
3x3x3 BLND: 2:55
2x2x2 PB: 7.35
4x4x4 PB: 2:30*


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 6, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> I would like to go to it so bad, but alas, money is still not my strong subject.
> 
> *3x3x3 PB: 18.22 sec
> 3x3x3 OH: 1:17
> ...


Apparently neither is tact, spelling, or a good knowledge of standards in cubing or this forum. We (I and a few other cubers) have been noticing a your posts on here today, and I'd like to ask you to slow down.
We have a beginner's forum. Apparently, you're not a complete beginner, but it's a good place to go ask something, or find if it's been asked before.
This forum is somewhat serious, so unless it's a light-hearted topic, or a thread asking for just opinions, please only post if you think you have something sincere and useful to contribute to the discussion.

It makes you a much more respectable member, and makes your contribution time more worth it.

(I sure hope you're not posting just to get your count up.)

Also, please use your signature to post your best times (It's in your User Control Panel). Everyone else uses it.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you  Sorry


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 6, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> Thank you  Sorry


And thank you.


----------



## van21691 (Apr 7, 2008)

I will be there but will not compete. 
I have confirmation for Church the same day and the same time

but hopefully my friend will be able to go


----------



## dChan (Apr 9, 2008)

Alright, if you guys want to meet I will try to wear something that you guys can easily notice. Probably my red sweater jacket that says something like "Varsity" on it if it isn't too hot that day. If not I'll be wearing a black T-shirt with a lion design on it. Just look for me then at least everyone will sort of have a rally point. I'll be trying to talk to people anyway so chances are I might talk to you and then we can just ask if the other person is from the forums here or not. Maybe we can do some cube races or something or just have some fun afterwards.

The competition is in 10 days so I really hope to see you all there and try to make some cubing friends. If you don't know what the Disneyland event is then go here: http://www.laughingplace.com/News-ID10029190.asp Maybe we can meet there too.

Hope to see you all there,
-dChan


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 9, 2008)

Alright, I'm probably going. I'll be the guy with my name who looks like me, is not quite fast enough at any event, and has way too many puzzles with him a huge box.


----------



## shelley (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm probably going. I'll be one of the girls behind the scrambling table.


----------



## dChan (Apr 10, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Alright, I'm probably going. I'll be the guy with my name who looks like me, is not quite fast enough at any event, and has way too many puzzles with him a huge box.



lol, you should be easy enough to find. Shelley too. You guys are like mini-celebrities.

I just realized that we havn't gotten too many real names from the people that replied here. Anyone care to offer up your name so it might be easier to find you? Or at least tell us what you are wearing. 

Also, will there be anyone at the competition that will be selling puzzles? I would definitely take a few off of your hands as I only own the standard array of 2x2 to 5x5 cubes.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi. My real name is Tyler Hakomori. I won't be to hard to find. First of all, I'm only 12 years old. I'm half asian, although i don't look like it. ummm.... I will be wearing a black t-shirt with white gguitars on it and I'll be right next to Jun. Hope 2 c u all there! And d-chan, I would like 2 buy some cubes as well. =)


----------



## dChan (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright, I'll be sure to look for you. I'll just ask around in general if I see anyone that I think might be from the forums. 

I'm not really looking to buy cubes aside from a couple of DIYs(as I only have one good DIY right now because I superglued the centers of the other two so I can't adjust them). I'm more looking forward to buying maybe things like Pyraminxes, Megaminxes, Square-1s(technically a cube but it changes shape so it kind of is a hybrid), etc. If you have any extras or are selling them I would love to buy them. I'll be asking around if I see someone with a bunch of puzzles to see if they are selling but just in case all you have to do is look for a guy with a black shirt and a lion design on it and possibly a red sweater jacket(as I said, if it is too hot I won't be wearing it obviously). 

I can't wait to see everyone there. the competition is only 8 days away!


----------



## van21691 (Apr 17, 2008)

since i won' be able to compete because i have something important on the same day, same time. Would i be able to go inside to spectate. 
What time would the competition will end?


----------



## shelley (Apr 17, 2008)

van21691 said:


> since i won' be able to compete because i have something important on the same day, same time. Would i be able to go inside to spectate.
> What time would the competition will end?



Of course. Spectators are always welcome. You'll just have to pay the museum entrance fee to get in.

The museum closes at 5pm. Ideally we're supposed to be done by then.


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Shelley, do you know if anything will be happening aftert he competition? Like everyone going somewhere afterwards?


----------



## rxdeath (Apr 17, 2008)

w0000t, i managed to con a flight coupon out of my work. i'll be in at 8:30 am tomorrow morning, but i'll have to work out of our lax or sna office until mid/late afternoon. i should have a company vehicle also, so me and the v.c.'s will be there for sure, and free after about 3-5 pm.


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2008)

What is your real name rxdeath so we can find you more easily? And may what will you be wearing?


----------



## shelley (Apr 17, 2008)

dChan said:


> Shelley, do you know if anything will be happening aftert he competition? Like everyone going somewhere afterwards?



Nothing's been formally decided yet. We usually figure these things out sometime between the award ceremony and dinner time.


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Is anyone allowed to follow or is it more of a WCA thing?


----------



## rxdeath (Apr 17, 2008)

i'll be easy to find. my real name is clancy, almost anyone there will know who i am or where to find me.


----------



## dChan (Apr 17, 2008)

Alright, I shall definitely ask around for you. Now we have a bit more people to search for, lol. I have Tyler, Jun, Clancy, Lucas, Shelley, etc. It won't be hard to find anyone I assume.


----------



## van21691 (Apr 18, 2008)

shelley said:


> Of course. Spectators are always welcome. You'll just have to pay the museum entrance fee to get in.



do you guys accept late registration . just wondering
okay thank you


----------



## shelley (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, you can show up and register on Saturday morning, no problem. We have an online pre-registration set up, but that's mostly just to give us an idea of how many people to expect so we can plan our events and scheduling accordingly. Everyone will have to register at the competition anyway.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 19, 2008)

If any1 has any videos of the competition, post them here. I wasn't able 2 go... :'(


----------



## van21691 (Apr 20, 2008)

Videos/Pictures will be posted later.
My videos is mostly the OH solve by. uhmmmm. can't remember his name and this 11 year old solver.


----------



## dolphyfan (Apr 20, 2008)

Justin Adsuara??


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 20, 2008)

Dan Dzoan, 13.04 1st round average.
Tyson go all 3 BLDs.
Takao won Sq-1...

Most was was bad, really.

qqwref's best 5x5x5 was 1:44.  

All my results were really bad, except an 11.74 in the finals. 
(1:37.66 BLD, and was stupid on the next two.)
(Oh, and 2:05 5x5x5, but Kai's probably beaten that. I had a LOT of parities on 4x4x4 - first solve had two center corrections and both parities.)


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 20, 2008)

it was pretty cool, I beat all my records. I didn't compete in BLD though.

Also, I played with Clancey's 7x7x7 and 6x6x6, the 7x7x7 was pretty cool, but the 6x6x6 was soo unstable and felt like it would explode any second [which it did, a little]. I'm glad i was able to play with them because it persuaded me to not buy them when they are released, maybe the 5x5x5 though, I didn't get to test it out.


----------



## van21691 (Apr 20, 2008)

bld was bad.
no one solved it except for 1 right?


----------



## rxdeath (Apr 20, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> it was pretty cool, I beat all my records. I didn't compete in BLD though.
> 
> Also, I played with Clancey's 7x7x7 and 6x6x6, the 7x7x7 was pretty cool, but the 6x6x6 was soo unstable and felt like it would explode any second [which it did, a little]. I'm glad i was able to play with them because it persuaded me to not buy them when they are released, maybe the 5x5x5 though, I didn't get to test it out.



yeah it was a bad for 6x6's , i found out an internal piece was missing that had been popped early in the day, so it was extra unruly and popped easily. most people really enjoyed the 5x5 and 7x7, but the 6 wasn't as popular, i think once people get their own and can learn to actually control it (like any even cube) it won't be such an issue, as frank does sub 4's and i do sub 5's so its not that bad. sorry you had a bad experience, although i wouldn't say it warranted some of the comments you made, i understand the problems with the 6x6. going so far to say that makes it so you won't get any of them, i think you'll be robbing yourself, but if you'd liike another chance to mess with them, i'll be at berkeley.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 20, 2008)

As far as the times the competition went well enough. Nothing really special happened, none of the top averages for any of the events were that good. Lucas got a crazy sub-12 speedsolve though, and I got my first official sub-14.

I got my 4x4 lost though (what is it with me and puzzles seriously). I ended up using my eastsheen for the first two solves (1:15 and 1:07, ewww, I hate ES 4x4) and keemu's 4x4 for the last three (which got me acceptable times at least). So maybe I could have had a better average, if I'd just tried out a bunch of people's rubik's 4x4s before the event. Bah.

Congrats to Dan Cohen for his ridiculous 5x5 times at Cornell. You can totally see my lack of practice in my times. I was even using a V-cube (but you can't claim it's responsible for my speed or anything ). Oddly enough, a camera crew at the competition filmed my last 5x5 solve as an example, and it turned out it was my best solve of the five.

I have to agree with Clancy, his 7x7 is the best-turning puzzle he has. I spent a lot of time on that thing after the competition, and I'm not quite used to turning it but it's really awesome to play with it. I got 25:04.32 doing it OH, 9:12 something with K4, 3:08.43 on square group, and 6:01.16 on a normal solve (probably 6:30ish average but I didn't keep track). Awesome cube.

(Incidentally, if anyone was wondering, if you have a cube of mine and you are not a member of Team # or the Caltech Cube Club I want it back. If you don't know what Team # is you are not a member.)


----------



## Bryan (Apr 20, 2008)

qqwref said:


> (Incidentally, if anyone was wondering, if you have a cube of mine and you are not a member of Team # or the Caltech Cube Club I want it back. If you don't know what Team # is you are not a member.)



What are you missing? I know at Princeton a lot of people had cubes go missing, and it seems like there was someone actually stealing. Do you think that happened there also?


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 20, 2008)

van21691 said:


> Videos/Pictures will be posted later.
> My videos is mostly the OH solve by. uhmmmm. can't remember his name and this 11 year old solver.



I'm the 11 year old solver 
Nice to meet you


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 20, 2008)

Bryan said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > (Incidentally, if anyone was wondering, if you have a cube of mine and you are not a member of Team # or the Caltech Cube Club I want it back. If you don't know what Team # is you are not a member.)
> ...



QQ got his 4x4 stolen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## van21691 (Apr 20, 2008)

what is the disneyland event?
im going.
anyone else?

Jun right? 11 yrs old. I got your final 18 secs solve.
Videos will be up later


----------



## happa95 (Apr 20, 2008)

when later? i wanna c them.


----------



## hdskull (Apr 20, 2008)

Lucas's white cube was the BEST cube, I've ever turned. It was really good. I wonder if it's a New type A. I haven't posted in this forum in a long time, cuz I took a break from cubing(for like 2 months). Pizzaguy improved his time a lot, from what I remembered.

Dan Dzoan, was close to a sub 20 OH avg, I think.

I was impressed by the 11 year old that wasn't Justin.

I didn't do so well, haha.


----------



## van21691 (Apr 20, 2008)

hdskull said:


> I was impressed by the 11 year old that wasn't Justin.



Jun/noobcubix?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 20, 2008)

hdskull said:


> I didn't do so well, haha.



still beat my average 

in an unrelated bit of fiy, I got a new single solve PB while practicing there, 11.34  ["hell" upside down on the stackmat timer ]


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 20, 2008)

grr Lucas broke the NR I thought I got...  good job Lucas!


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 21, 2008)

hehe i feel special 
anyway if there are videos up just send a link in this thread!


----------



## hdskull (Apr 21, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> grr Lucas broke the NR I thought I got...  good job Lucas!



I judged that solve, it was pretty crazy. VERY fast execution.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 21, 2008)

hdskull said:


> Lucas's white cube was the BEST cube, I've ever turned. It was really good. I wonder if it's a New type A.


Just a normal Type A with non-textured Cubesmith tiles. It is pretty nice, though. 
(I use it for OH and BLD, since it's good for going smooth and cutting corners.)



hdskull said:


> KJiptner said:
> 
> 
> > grr Lucas broke the NR I thought I got...  good job Lucas!
> ...


Uh, the BLD was not an NR...
(And it was only an okay slow first solve with bad memo...)

Kai: It's on now! First to sub-2?


----------



## van21691 (Apr 21, 2008)

http://album.www4.pcriot.com/4images/

Videos will be up soon


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 23, 2008)

nice pics van but where will videos be uploaded?


----------



## van21691 (Apr 23, 2008)

it is uploaded now in my youtube account
http://youtube.com/user/van21691
there are 7 videos. If you want the file. PM me and I will give it to you


----------

